# The downfall & new boaters



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

I know some of you Buzz regulars are a lamenting the downfall of your beloved Buzz by the recent influx of us new boaters posting on a regular basis, some asking really silly questions and others just plain being dumb.
But isn't it better to be asking these things here than sitting in a eddy/putin somewhere wondering if we are going in over our head?

Anyway Non Hair Boaters unite!!!!!
We are a group of Newbies, Rustys and Class 2&3 boaters from on the Front Range. 
There is always someone from the group out paddling something mellowish somewhere, days, nights and weekends. Check out the link and join us for some fun, roll practice or maybe even a swim!!!

Colorado kayakers
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Coloradokayakers/

Also check out

http://www.coloradowhitewater.org/
http://www.pikespeakwhitewaterclub.com/


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're referring to as I haven't been following the buzz too closely since moving from Colorado.... But I wouldn't let a few comments from badass class V boaters or little punks stirring the pot on the web settle in too much.

Seems to me, the feeling of a class II boater who has just busted through some big waves and barely cleared a pourover in a class III drop is about the same feeling a class V boater has who just cleaned a steep gnarly V+drop. At the bottom, both share congrats with their buds, look up at that drop and think hell yeah this is what it's all about!! 

I love teaching and paddling with newer boaters because that feeling of pure excitement usually is pouring out of them, along with humility that more advanced boaters sometimes lose. 

Keep posting and keep paddling, and if you're out in Idaho look me up and we'll hit some class III gnarl out here


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

The post was in reference to a posting here a while back and to something I over heard at the recent Golden Park Rodeo along the lines of " I can't believe how many new boaters are on the Buzz and how lame some of their questions are not like the good old days"

It doesn't bother me personaly but I figured I might do some pot stirin from my end too.

Thanks for the offer of showin me some runs...


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Scott - half the fun of the Buzz is stirring the pot. Don't take everything you read on here at face value. A lot of things have been said & done in the past here that if you weren't around for, you just don't see the humor in when they're brought up again.

On that note, nice job swimming up at Lawson yesterday. 3/2 you said? You got some serious balls doing roll practice in that water...brrrr.

Mark


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Rasdoggy & twitch were both in Lawson huh?

It's funny to meet people in person versus their Mtn. Buzz posts. I see "twitch" post and only know that he/she is a really good boater from Golden who offers a sense in the craziness in the sport we call boating.

Meanwhile, "Rasdoggy" must be some crazy dude whose posts make me laugh only because I was in his shoes just 3 years ago. The only difference is that you seem to be completely shameless in your swimming. I've drank too many booties of beer to announce all of my out-of boat adventures, and maybe my vanity is the reason my learning curve isn't staying as steep.

Too bad we didn't meet even though we weren't in Lawson. Maybe we'll SYOTR.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

I'm a semi-newbie. 

I think rasdoggy does a little more writing and a little less thinking than most newbies on the buzz. Wasn't he giving people a safety lecture a little while back? No problems with the other people. 

It's not a big deal--I just skip his stuff except when I'm bored.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I am never one to lecture I only give advice. 
I know very well the Importance of Saftey on the water. Growing up on/in and making my living for the last 20 on the water teaching people to use a throwbag and CPR longer than some of the paddlers here have been alive.
I also am very aware of my comfort level in moving water and if I wouldn't want to Swim it at this point you won't find me in it. Unlike many of the better boaters out there... anyone up for a swim on the OBJ or Numbers... 
As for the bootie beers haven't had to do that yet as most of the paddlers I play with still swim too.

If you read the bottom of my post it says "Practice Self-Rescue" I do that every time I paddle!!! or I'm in training for that upcoming SWR class!!! Also it seems a large part of all my Whitewater Rescue books stress the value of being able to swim a rapid and there was quite a bit of time spent swimming in the Rescue class I was watching on sat. 

No crazyness here just a drive to learn this great new lifestyle I've stumbled upon. Well maybe a little as I would be willing to be "Live Bait for Rescue classes"

Mark it's not that cold till you need a chainsaw to get in, Want to go Ice Diving sometime??  

Most of my postings are for your entertainment value (call me a chunder in training).


----------



## BozonePaddler (Sep 15, 2004)

rasdoggy = F, A, G,


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks how did you know I'm a Fuc#$% awesome guy have we met?


----------



## Camiona (Apr 8, 2005)

stiff said:


> I'm a semi-newbie.
> 
> I think rasdoggy does a little more writing and a little less thinking than most newbies on the buzz. Wasn't he giving people a safety lecture a little while back? No problems with the other people.
> 
> It's not a big deal--I just skip his stuff except when I'm bored.


I paddle with rasdoggy. He has taught scuba for 20 years or so and has lots of experience with water safety (I asked him to elaborate on his experience on the CPR thread.) So, though he is a new boater he DOES have water safety experience.

And he doesn't go on runs that are over his head. I think that's a good thing. I do, sometimes, and then I swim on out and go back to what's in my skill level. :roll: 

Just thought I'd clarify on that note.

Our beginner/intermediate group now has 127 people on it!!! crazy! http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Coloradokayakers/ 

check it out of you're looking for a group to paddle with (class 2 and 3 runs)

Lauren


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for havin my back Lauren... How was Foxton?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Give me a break, you were looking flames as soon as you posted this.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

That's not what your woman told me!!!!


----------



## johnny portage (Apr 17, 2005)

Does the buzz have an ignore feature?

-jp


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

rasdoggy....SHHHHHHH!


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Down boy! Woof.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank god it's nice out - maybe everyone will hit the water rather than sitting here bored!


----------



## waterboy (May 5, 2004)

Ya know what Rasdoggy and the rest of the newbies..... you have every right to be out there enjoying what is out there to be enjoyed. I have been boating now for about 14 years, I started as a newbie once, along with everyone else. I enjoy boating, period!!! And before some of you go off and say what it is you say best......nothing....... just be advised I have a few first descents of my own, yes class V and have traveled to far off places in search of that O so perfect whitewater adventure. I have found utopia, and like many others it is simply enjoying the water, and your friends.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

This thread is just flame bait to draw as much attention to your daily Colorado Kayakers post as possible.


----------



## OsheaD (Oct 14, 2003)

This has go to be the most boring thread ever. There should be an auto-link to that site in the northeast.


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Your right Lurch We are tryin to give the new boaters that come here to the Buzz a place to meet others of their level and a chance to be able to get out as much as possiable and to promote safe paddling. The Coyakers site was started from the the postings on the Buzz by some of the newer boaters.

I guess that is a bad thing according to some of you. 

If you want to ignore the posts dont click on them and if you dont have anything constructive to add go paddle!!!!!!!


----------



## medman (Mar 10, 2004)

See rasdoggy you're going about it all the wrong way. You can say or ask anything you want ont he buzz--you just have to 1) show how big your balls are to everyone else by telling them what run you just did or what you did to their mom 2) make up some credential about some class V creek you just paddled and cleaned 3) make sure that everyone else on the buzz feels and knows that they are a bunch of chodes when compared to you. 4) show your absolute hatred for the front range (even if you actually live there). After those four criteria have been filled (whether true or not, b/c come on this IS cyberspace) then you can say whatever you like and all will listen.


----------

